# 2001 A6 ignition switch?



## Tinter (Jul 2, 2009)

I need to replace the ignition switch. How hard is this?


----------



## timbo2pointO (Apr 23, 2006)

took my buddy 45mins in his driveway. first time doing one.


----------

